# Eclipse Erweiterung



## chris_sit (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich finde ein paar Eclipse fundierte User hier, die mir eine grobe Einschätzung zu folgendem Problem geben können.

Für ein Uni-Projekt soll ich ein Eclipse-Plugin schreiben, grob gesagt dreht es sich um das "Verwalten" von hierarchischen Datenstrukturen.
Knoten, die per Vater-Kind Beziehung im Zusammenhang stehen und jeder kommt mit ein paar zusätzlichen Attributen daher.

Angefangen hatte ich mit EMF, das vereinfacht die Sache ungemein - da bereits eine Menge Code für den Editor generiert wird. 

Problem: Die Daten sollen in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden - damit tut sich EMF bisher noch schwer, zumindest habe ich bisher keine offiziellen Dokumente zur DB Anbindung gefunden.


Wie kompliziert/aufwendig ist es denn, wenn ich ohne EMF einen Editor schreiben möchte. Ich kann die Komplexität/Aufwand so spontan nicht abschätzen, da ich bisher immer auf den von EMF bereitgestellten Features aufgebaut habe.
Gewünscht ist z.B. die Knoten in einer TreeList anzuzeigen - das hab ich derzeit auch mit Filter usw. schon am Laufen - aber wie kompliziert ist es dort dann noch Funktionen zum Editieren des Trees einzupflegen?

Falls mir jemand ein paar Quellen Empfehlen kann, wo ich weitere Informationen dazu finde wäre ich sehr dankbar.

-Chris


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Also zum Abbilden von Objekten auf relationale Datenbanken gibt es zahlreiche Technologien & Frameworks (JPA, Hibernate, JDO, TopLink, etc.)

Was du bei den Technologien / Frameworks immer brauchst sind Meta-Daten welche die Abbildung der Objekt-Strukturen auf ein relationales Modell beschreiben.

Diese Metadaten können beispielsweise in Form von Annotations direkt am jeweiligen Type oder externalisiert in entsprechenden Mapping Files (im Beispiel von Hibernate .hbm.xml) abgelegt sein.

Das Persistenzframework bedient sich dann dieser Metadaten um die Abbildung zur Laufzeit zu gewährleisten.

EMF verwendet bei der Codegenerierung JET (Java Emitter Templates) um aus dem Ecore Modell "Java" Code zu generieren. Wenn du diese Templates entsprechend anpassts, so dass für jeden generierten Typ entsprechende Mapping Metadaten generiert werden dann ist die Abbildung der somit definierten Struktur ein einfach.

Schau mal hier:
http://sdqweb.ipd.uni-karlsruhe.de/wiki/EMF
http://www.elver.org/hibernate/hibernate_details.html


Gruß Tom


----------



## Agnus (4. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir die EMF-Erweiterung CDO? 

Nachzulesen hier: http://www.eclipse.org/emft/projects/cdo/

Kann dir leider nicht erklären, wie man das benutzt, da mir selbst das Serialisieren nach XMI völlig ausreicht.

Gruß Udo


----------

